# Meet ******



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my new Peru Rhom ******, it is 14in.
I picked it up off of Carbee on Sunday and I'm very very happy with it.

Thanks again Carbee, Great guy with the most amazing setups that I've ever seen


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow thats a nice rhom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely stunning rhom man. one of the best







he looks great in that setup


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Feefa!
Great looking rhom!..He is a monster!..Carbee does indeed have a kick ass collection of P's!...Anyhow, ****** rocks like a SMASHING PUMPKINS concert!...


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!! beautiful fish, where did you get him??








******'s looking like he's loving the 210...thanks for giving him a wonderful home!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice

















































fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i just picked one up did not know what it was its the same color as that one not as big only about 7-8 inchs always wanted a peru rhom cant wait till mine is that big


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW!!!!!
Beautiful fish and set-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sick


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

carbee said:


> WOW!! beautiful fish, where did you get him??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it Carbee but your tanks are still the sh*t









Thank you for the kind words everyone and I'm glad you like it.

Pat I am waiting for the day that I see a thread about you having a new rhom, ots just a matter of time but I know you'll get another


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome looking Rhom feef


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Tj

I forgot to mention that Geoff that he is right on schedual as far as eating.
He already ate 2pices of Tilapia stuffed with pellets on monday evening


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow both the rhom and the set up are amazing. good job my friend


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

beautiful rhom and a great looking setup as well.

what do you plan on feeding it ?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the rhom Feefa!!.....welcome to the Darkside!!







MMMmmmuahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

fury said:


> beautiful rhom and a great looking setup as well.
> 
> what do you plan on feeding it ?


The previous owner had him on catfish stuffed with pellets but so far all I have is tilapia soaked in zoe and stuffed it with pellets.
I am going to get my hands on some catfish though aswell.

Thanks RC, how is your rhom doing?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet rhom Feef! He looks very healthy and thick.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great rhom !!!
I love his shape and coloration !! He looks healthy !


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pickup feefa, he must be loving the space


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow Feefa you really are a lucky guy owning that beast of a fish!! Congrats and good luck keeping that big boy, he is a beaut


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone I really appreciate it.

I do love this fish aswell and Carbee took amazing care of it which is probably why he looks so good.
I can only try to do as good of a job as he did at keeping ****** healthy and happy.

I know its a stretch but I would like to try and get some more size out of this fish, hopefully thicken him up some too


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh man, nice rhom Feefa!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

WHOAAAA,

I cant belive i missed this.
,,

Looks great feef, Enjoy your new fish.
Keep us updated with pictures.

IS that the big tank in your wall? - (the one u had ur pygos in?)


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Feefa said:


> beautiful rhom and a great looking setup as well.
> 
> what do you plan on feeding it ?


The previous owner had him on catfish stuffed with pellets but so far all I have is tilapia soaked in zoe and stuffed it with pellets.
I am going to get my hands on some catfish though aswell.

Thanks RC, how is your rhom doing?
[/quote]

Hey Feefa,

my Rhom is doing really well aside from the shyness which is slowly getting better. He eats well, looks nice, and is getting more responsive as time goes on. I've been meaning to post pictures for a while but I've been so busy. I will try to get some up this weekend since it is a holiday.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I look forward to seeing those pics RC


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

what a beautiful fish, hands down.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

wow i cant wait till my peru is that big! then ill have to steal the scaping idea =p


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I noticed he's already up for sale after only a couple weeks. Man, thats a bummer. I hope everythings alright.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Whats the reason for selling dude?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here it is Dolphinswin


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's a quick video that took today


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

great beast u got there Feefa! congrats


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Leg but your tank is still the shiznit


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my rhom.
Witey is a beast and eats like one too.
He is so active always patrolling the tank. Great thing too is that he doesnt even bother with the various neons and tetras that are in with him.
I loved my Geryi and mac but I think ****** takes the cake.

Did I mention that I love my rhom???


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

looking good


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is probably my favorite specimen on this site...great job bro.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Mike, its my favorite also but I do love ksls' _Serrasalmus _geryi


----------

